# backflush hot or cold?



## alisingh (Dec 31, 2012)

Quick question.

Just got my backflushing cleaner - haven't done it before.

I've looked at a few videos and posts, but am not sure whether the machine needs to be hot or cold.

thanks


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I always do mine hot (after pulling the last shot before a cleaning cycle)

Always descale cold though


----------



## alisingh (Dec 31, 2012)

thanks, Glenn


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Hot machine for backflush.

Hot machine for descaling heat exchangers & associated group heads.

If descaling a boiler, than a cold machine with warm-hot descaler solution into the (drained) boiler to speed things up.


----------

